# Dump Truck or Dumpster



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dump truck plus dump trailer? Now we're talking!!!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

dougger222 said:


> Dump truck plus dump trailer? Now we're talking!!!


Yep...truck + trailer.

There are times when you can pull your truck right next to a 
house and times where a trailer are perfect in tight spots.

But if one is going to have both, make the trailer very compact because if it's big, 
it defeats the purpose of having a smaller more accessible dumper. 

Hmm...dump truck, trailer AND 8' dump pick up bed on a standard pick up truck? 

:w00t:


----------



## roofdoctortx (Dec 6, 2010)

Majority of single-family house jobs, you can get multiple houses in one load, manuverability is a plus, costs(long and short), no special licenses, etc. the pros out way the cons compared to dump trucks and dumpsters... in most cases. Now in large apartment, commercial type jobs... a dumpster and/or dump truck are a prefered choice because of load sizes. Just my two cents fellas!


----------

